# THIS THREAD IS ABOUT SCI FI GTFIN



## Stawks (Mar 17, 2010)

So we need a thread to be nerds and talk about science fiction and crap.

We don't have one already do we?

If we do I want directions.

So what do you all like?

I think my favourite show right now is Farscape. Not just because it has puppets either. I mean, mostly because of the puppets. But also there are other good things about the show. Like how every villain on the show is Australian, handy since Australia is the new East Germany. So ahead of its time.

Before that, I was really into Stargate Atlantis. I still think McKay is the best character. Ever. Than of course you've got your classics... Firefly and your assorted Treks, all that.

So? Good thread y/n?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 17, 2010)

I LIKE X FILES

MY FAVORITE IS GHOST IN THE MACHINE WHEN THE COMPUTERIZED BUILDING KILLS THAT GUY THAT WAS A DICK TO MULDER

MULDER IS MY FAVORITE BECAUSE HIS FIRST NAME IS FOX (UGUU~ ^_^) AND HE IS SUPER SMART AND AWESOME

SCULLY IS CUTE TOO


----------



## Stawks (Mar 17, 2010)

I get it.

Caps means you're making fun of me

</3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 17, 2010)

NO NOT LIKE THAT I AM JUST REALLY ENTHUSIASTIC ABOUT THE X FILES


----------



## Lobar (Mar 17, 2010)

Read Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson
Best Sci-Fi book I've ever read

and it has pizza-delivering ninjas that work for the mob in it


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 17, 2010)

I mainly grew up with Star Trek and Star Wars. As such, my favorite Sci-Fi show is Star Trek: The Next Generation with the original Star Wars trilogy ranking as my second favorite movie (I count all three as one as I can't associate one without the other two) behind only the Lord of the Rings trilogy. Also happen to like Deep Space Nine, the recent Star Trek movie, and recent Clone Wars series.

As for others, I have a personal liking for both incarnations of Battlestar Galactica, as well as Babylon 5.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Read Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson
> Best Sci-Fi book I've ever read
> 
> and it has pizza-delivering ninjas that work for the mob in it



But Raven is clearly the most badass motherfucker in the world.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 17, 2010)

Star Trek, in all its incarnations. Also Ghost in the Shell.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 17, 2010)

Quatermass *plays Mars from the Planets Suite*


----------



## Attaman (Mar 17, 2010)

Don't you mean Scy Fye? :V


----------



## Stawks (Mar 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Don't you mean Scy Fye? :V



Canadians can still legally say it the non-retarded way. 



> But Raven is clearly the most badass motherfucker in the world.



To be fair, Raven is a one-man nuclear superpower.

Snow Crash reminds me! The best sci fi book ever (Snow Crash is second though <3) is Nueuromancer by William Gibson. Don't try and disagree, you'll just look silly.



> Also happen to like Deep Space Nine



DS9 is my favourite Trek. The characters were awesome, and the writing was well done. Some of the moral delimmas were deeper than, "Those people are deviant in some way! Let us rigidly apply the standards to them we are sworn to never apply! Feel conflicted!" Plus, motherfuckin' Changeling.

k guys, let's discuss something: Blade Runner. Great sci fi movie or greatest sci fi movie


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 17, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> NO NOT LIKE THAT I AM JUST REALLY ENTHUSIASTIC ABOUT THE X FILES



Keep watching the skies! I prefer obscure British science fiction, anyone here heard of Blake's 7? It's like Star Trek, but the Federation is evil, ZOMG!


----------



## Aden (Mar 17, 2010)

Obligatory Firefly <3


----------



## torachi (Mar 17, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> NO NOT LIKE THAT I AM JUST REALLY ENTHUSIASTIC ABOUT THE X FILES


^this

anything by David Cronenberg. his films kill all. and any shit-hits-the-fan-in-space type deal. Alien series, Sunshine, Supernova, Event Horizon, Solaris, 2001, Moon...if anyone has any suggestions in the genre ill take them.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 17, 2010)

Lightweights, the lot of ya.

The complete works of Issac Asimov.   The complete works of Arther C. Clarke.  All of the SciFi of Robert Heinlein, most of his non-fiction too.  And a couple of books by Orson Scot Card...all of the Ender's series anyway.

Back when I was a dragon fanboi all of Tolken, McAffry too.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 17, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Snow Crash reminds me! The best sci fi book ever (Snow Crash is second though <3) is Nueuromancer by William Gibson. Don't try and disagree, you'll just look silly.



I always thought having Riviera's hologram projection shit would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Liam (Mar 17, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Lightweights, the lot of ya.


Don't make me break out the 'back in your day' retort.
...
SciFi has really taken a downturn though.


SyFy is now synonymous with rage.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 17, 2010)

Got on my bookshelf:
Shit-ton of Black Library 40K books (So piss-poor to "decent" Sci-Fi books)
Halo:  The Fall of Reach and Halo:  First Strike (tolerable / it could be worse books)
Dune, Dune Messiah, Children of Dune, and God Emperor of Dune (TBH, I enjoyed the first book, loved the second, couldn't finish the third, haven't tried the fourth)
Douglas Adam's "Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy" (I've read all of 'em, but only own the first ATM)
Discworld Graphic Novel (Color of Magic & Light Fantastic)
Reaper-Man and Sourcery (read the first, yet to read the second, also Discworld which is technically counted as Sci-Fi in some groups for some reason I'll never fathom)
First three books (only short the final part) of the Hyperion Cantos (Which go progressively from OMGWTFILU to Decent).

And... that's about it of Sci-Fi.  I have about 30-40 books on the shelf, but most are 40K.  Plan on picking up more Discworld (due to it being a good series) and eventually trying Dan Simmons' "Olympos" / "Ilium" series.  Also, if I get the chance, need to get a hard copy of War of the Worlds (read through it, not exactly gold but still worth owning.  PS:  Thunderchild will murder all you filthy xenos in your sleep).


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a dogtag that says "Sci-Fi Geek" on it.
I'm so wicked cool man, yeah. 

X-FILES
FIREFLY
STAR TREK (in small portions)

Hey, who liked that animated film Titan A.E?
That was pretty cool and wasn't all retarded and dumbed down for kids.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 17, 2010)

X-FILESSSSSS! <3

Also plenty of books.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Hey, who liked that animated film Titan A.E?
> That was pretty cool and wasn't all retarded and dumbed down for kids.



Never saw it, but I keep hearing that it single-handedly bankrupt the Fox animation studio.

Would love to see it myself though. I believe it came during the era of such great films (seriously, IMO anyway) like Atlantis, Treasure Planet, and Sinbad?


----------



## Stawks (Mar 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> and eventually trying Dan Simmons' "Olympos" / "Ilium" series.



Ilium is one of the best books I have ever read. Olympos is an unrelenting piece of garbage that shouldn't exist. Dan Simmons can't write a sequel to save his life, but he's got some really good ideas. Hyperion is the perfect example.

Also, Hitchhiker's Guide needs to be mentioned some more. My abridged, beat up copy is probably my most prized possession. Must have read it fifteen times when I was younger. God damn.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 17, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Never saw it, but I keep hearing that it single-handedly bankrupt the Fox animation studio.
> 
> Would love to see it myself though. I believe it came during the era of such great films (seriously, IMO anyway) like Atlantis, Treasure Planet, and Sinbad?



I bought it new on DVD for like, Â£4 online, you should get it!

And Treasure Planet is one of Disney's greatest, but it totally fell under the radar for some reason.
 It looks amazing-- they've blended beautiful 2D artwork with 3D all the way through and the characters/story etc. actually mean something.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I bought it new on DVD for like, Â£4 online, you should get it!
> 
> And Treasure Planet is one of Disney's greatest, but it totally fell under the radar for some reason.
> It looks amazing-- they've blended beautiful 2D artwork with 3D all the way through and the characters/story etc. actually mean something.



Gotta look for it now. ^_^

Treasure Planet was awesome. It's sad to think they went from that to that...cow movie.

That was a good era for animation, regardless of what the critics say, IMO.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 17, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Ilium is one of the best books I have ever read. Olympos is an unrelenting piece of garbage that shouldn't exist. Dan Simmons can't write a sequel to save his life, but he's got some really good ideas. Hyperion is the perfect example.


  It's funny as you can observe the down-trend in quality as the (Hyperion) series progresses.  Sol's story in Hyperion was much more powerful than its eventual conclusion in Fall of Hyperion.  Which in turn was much more powerful than the near loss of 



Spoiler



Bettik


 in Endymion.



Stawks said:


> Also, Hitchhiker's Guide needs to be mentioned some more. My abridged, beat up copy is probably my most prized possession. Must have read it fifteen times when I was younger. God damn.


  Only read through the whole series once, first book three times but the rest a solitary time.  I'm assuming (and hoping) that a lot of people didn't mention it in here because it's one of those blatantly obvious Sci-Fi books that almost goes without saying.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 17, 2010)

I was just watching Serenity FYI.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 17, 2010)

Isn't that the movie about the girl that was brainwashed to be an assassin?


----------



## Altamont (Mar 18, 2010)

So Lost has been officially Science-Fiction since Season 4, and I love that show to pieces.

In terms of film I just saw Moon (amazing), and I'm also quite the fan of District 9, the Alien Quadrilogy, 2001: A Space Odyssey, and of course, WALL-E


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 18, 2010)

Dude....... sci-fi rules. 2001, A Clockwork Orange, Star Wars, Alien, Brazil, Blade Runner, Artificial Intelligence, Children of Men, and WALL-E, FTEW.


----------



## torachi (Mar 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Isn't that the movie about the girl that was brainwashed to be an assassin?


yup thats all its about and all it has in it :V



Altamont said:


> In terms of film I just saw Moon (amazing),


FUCK yeah! Everyone should peep this movie. It helps that it was directed by the son of the man who did the epic song "Space Oddity" XD


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Dude....... sci-fi rules. 2001, A Clockwork Orange, Star Wars, Alien, Brazil, Blade Runner, Artificial Intelligence, Children of Men, and WALL-E, FTEW.



I loved Terry Gilliam's Brazil so much that the fictional world my furry-self inhabits is partly based on the world of Brazil (ie. torture of suspected criminals is considered mundane and normal, tedious amounts of paper work, highly advanced though backward looking technology etc.) mostly because it's a lot more fun to write about dystopia's than utopia's.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Children of Men



That movie was just absolutely moving. A masterpiece, IMO.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 18, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> That movie was just absolutely moving. A masterpiece, IMO.



I liked the plot twist in that movie where some of the 'good guys' turn out to be even more evil than the government.


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I loved Terry Gilliam's Brazil so much that the fictional world my furry-self inhabits is partly based on the world of Brazil (ie. torture of suspected criminals is considered mundane and normal, tedious amounts of paper work, highly advanced though backward looking technology etc.) mostly because it's a lot more fun to write about dystopia's than utopia's.



Brazil is my third favorite film of all time
And Twelve Monkeys is my favorite film of all time


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 18, 2010)

X-files
Farscape
Star Trek:  The Next Generation.
Babylon 5
Blade Runner

I'm watching Fringe now.  It's pretty interesting.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 18, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Hey, who liked that animated film Titan A.E?



I quite enjoyed it.  And yes, not really a kids film per se, which is probably why it did poorly.  Well worth adding to any collection.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> Brazil is my third favorite film of all time
> And Twelve Monkeys is my favorite film of all time



Twelve Monkeys is such a mess :/ I love it but I don't know, Brazil is much better.

Moon is so amazing, in response to anyone who posted about it here. God damn. Sam Rockwell is such a friggin' gem.

Twylyght, I love you. Scapers need to stick together. People don't understand us. We live in a magical world of nonsense swears and puppetry.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> Brazil is my third favorite film of all time
> And Twelve Monkeys is my favorite film of all time



What's your second favorite


You should see The Imaginarium of Mr. Dr. Magoo Magorium Parnassass's Contrabulous Faptraption


It was great


----------



## torachi (Mar 18, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> The Imaginarium of Mr. Dr. Magoo Magorium Parnassass's Contrabulous *Faptraption*


 
lolz


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> What's your second favorite



V for Vendetta
Don't care who makes fun of me for it :V


----------



## Altamont (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh my God, I can't believe I forgot the two Metropolises!!!!!!!!

Fritz Lang's (1927) and Rintaro's (2002) blow my mind every time I see them. Actually, there are some quite good Sci-Fi anime's: Ghost in the Shell, Cowboy Bebop, and of course, Neon Genesis Evangelion.

And Stephen King's Dark Tower saga is a Sci-Fi/Fantasy Hybrid...

Love it all!


----------



## Cloudy (Mar 18, 2010)

Fritz Lang's Metropolis is pretty epic... I think I saw on American Pickers or something that the movie poster for that was sold for the most cash a movie poster has ever sold for... I don't remember the actual value, unfortunately... Haven't seen Rintaro's version, however.

Glad someone mentioned Fringe; it's so epically delightful. I'm just waiting for Season 2 to come out on DVD, since I didn't manage to catch it on TV...
Also love Star Trek: The Original Series, but pretty much everyone knows Star Trek...
I'm absolutely in love with Supernatural; it knows how to throw in the twists and keep my attention, something I totally appreciate. Plus I just love the characters. Ackles and Padalecki have some good on-screen vibes goin on.
Torchwood is also interesting on the note of British Sci-Fi. I'm told it's a spin-off of Dr. Who. I'm ashamed to say I've never seen Dr. Who, but I do like the Torchwood in certain doses.
And Mystery Science Theater 3000. Because there's nothing like REALLY, REALLY CRAPPY sci-fi. And sometimes those really old flicks need a little commentary.
On the note of which I really like those old flicks. Like, the original The Day the Earth Stood Still... And oh man, Forbidden Planet--epic. 
Rummaging through my memory banks of old movies I also came upon The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari... But that'd be more along the lines of horror than sci-fi... But awesome enough that it deserves mention.
As for a couple of new movies, GATTACA AND MINORITY REPORT. Both so amazing.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 18, 2010)

Cloudy said:


> Torchwood is also interesting on the note of British Sci-Fi. I'm told it's a spin-off of Dr. Who. I'm ashamed to say I've never seen Dr. Who, but I do like the Torchwood in certain doses.



I like Torchwood too,  and yes it is technically a spin off of the crappy Nu-Who, but that's not why I watch it (I prefer the real pre-1989 series of Doctor Who)


----------



## Atrak (Mar 18, 2010)

torachi said:


> yup thats all its about and all it has in it :V
> 
> 
> FUCK yeah! Everyone should peep this movie. It helps that it was directed by the son of the man who did the epic song "Space Oddity" XD


 
David Bowie.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 18, 2010)

Cloudy said:


> Fritz Lang's Metropolis is pretty epi
> And Mystery Science Theater 3000.



Fuck yeah and fuck yeah.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 18, 2010)

Wait, Lost counts?

I could have been going on and on about how much I BLOODY LOVE Lost?
So how 'bout that Dr. Linus episode? Best this season, right? BEN. <3

Torchwood... eh.

Did anyone watch the Aeon Flux animated series? Trippy.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 18, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I could have been going on and on about how much I BLOODY LOVE Lost?
> So how 'bout that Dr. Linus episode? Best this season, right? BEN. <3


  The one that's a flash sideways?  Or is there another Linus?  Also, they're apparently doing a Richard ep next week.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 18, 2010)

Attaman said:


> The one that's a flash sideways?  Or is there another Linus?  Also, they're apparently doing a Richard ep next week.



It was a Flash Sideways about Alternate Ben being a history teacher in LA. It was pretty touching.

Did you say RICHARD? eeeeeeeeeeee<3333 [/fangirling]


----------



## Attaman (Mar 18, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It was a Flash Sideways about Alternate Ben being a history teacher in LA. It was pretty touching.


  Ah, the one where he sacrifices Principal-position for Rosseau's daughter?  I found it more interesting in that he didn't shoot the chick (name escapes me ATM) than the flash sideways.



Harebelle said:


> Did you say RICHARD? eeeeeeeeeeee<3333 [/fangirling]


Next week, whole episode is about him seemingly.  Flashbacks, flash sideways, maybe both of them.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 18, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Ah, the one where he sacrifices Principal-position for Rosseau's daughter?  I found it more interesting in that he didn't shoot the chick (name escapes me ATM) than the flash sideways.



She's called Ilana. :3
I was so proud of him, he finally let go of being a douche and the lying...

I like how he hangs out with Sun a lot now.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 18, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> She's called Ilana. :3
> I was so proud of him, he finally let go of being a douche and the lying...


  Think the tears were for serious, or him still manipulating in some fashion?



Harebelle said:


> I like how he hangs out with Sun a lot now.


Same trailer implied a Jack / Sun relationship.  FYI.


----------



## Hir (Mar 18, 2010)

sci fi is p. cool yeah


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 18, 2010)

Never been too fond of the shows aside from Twilight Zone (NOT SAYING THEY SUCK SO DON'T JUMP ME  D:< ) I grew up with Star Wars and have discovered 2001: A Space Odyssey and The Day the Earth Stood Still last summer.

I like it when it's done well, it can be both fun, sucky, campy, and jaw dropping.


----------



## abitfuzzy (Mar 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Wait, Lost counts?
> 
> I could have been going on and on about how much I BLOODY LOVE Lost?
> So how 'bout that Dr. Linus episode? Best this season, right? BEN. <3
> ...


 lost is still on?? wow i thought they pulled the handle on it after they killed off charlie.  torchwood was. ok dr who both old and new was better. i'm a big sci fi nut even the crappy stuff on the sci-fi channel.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 19, 2010)

I am actually the cigarette smoking man. I have yet to go back in time, though.

BITCHES DON'T KNOW ABOUT JOHN CARTER OF MARS, OR THE LEGION OF SPACE SERIES.

You guys may have heard of Neuromancer and Count Zero, along with some of William Gibson's other works.

AND JESUS CHRIST:

*THE *

*ILLUMINATUS! *

*TRILOGY*

GET MOTIVATED.


----------



## abitfuzzy (Mar 19, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I am actually the cigarette smoking man. I have yet to go back in time, though.
> 
> BITCHES DON'T KNOW ABOUT JOHN CARTER OF MARS, OR THE LEGION OF SPACE SERIES.
> 
> ...


 grew up reading john carter of mars. l l doc smiths books heck even good ole tom swift. i read so much that the library would save the  the new sci-fi books for me.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 19, 2010)

By the way, last weekend I just happened to watch two sci-fi films that really blew my mind, The Fountain and Primer. Check those out if you're in the mood for something bizarre and rich.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 19, 2010)

Star Trek tv and movies(TNG my fav thats what i mainly grew up with but all are great) 
The orignal Battlestar Galactica. Buck Rogers.

Movies:
Spacehunter, space raider Star Wars. bladerunner. 
Others too cant recall any right now.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 19, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Star Trek tv and movies(TNG my fav thats what i mainly grew up with but all are great)
> The orignal Battlestar Galactica. Buck Rogers.



Never thought Buck Rogers would get a mention. Kudos.

And speaking of Buck...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpsxfEU-4Is


----------



## Tabr (Mar 19, 2010)

How did I not see this thread earlier D:

Huge huge sci-fi nerd.  Hooray Star Trek and B5.


----------



## torachi (Mar 19, 2010)

Enemy Mine ownz.


----------



## Altamont (Mar 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> By the way, last weekend I just happened to watch two sci-fi films that really blew my mind, The Fountain and Primer. Check those out if you're in the mood for something bizarre and rich.



The Fountain is among My top Five Favorite Films of All Time, and from a movie-buff like me, that's saying something. I LOVE DARREN ARONOFSKY!


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2010)

Altamont said:


> The Fountain is among My top Five Favorite Films of All Time



Seconded


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 21, 2010)

Altamont said:


> The Fountain is among My top Five Favorite Films of All Time, and from a movie-buff like me, that's saying something. I LOVE DARREN ARONOFSKY!



I think I'm _in love_ with Aronofsky.  All of his films so far have been just wonderful to me; he's a very distinctive and versatile auteur. He has a film coming out later this year called Black Swan and I'd totally see it first day.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 22, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Keep watching the skies! *I prefer obscure British science fiction*, anyone here heard of Blake's 7? It's like Star Trek, but the Federation is evil, ZOMG!



Red Dwarf for the win!


----------



## Jelly (Mar 22, 2010)

I love Pilot, but he's so sad.

durr hurr fernando poo

I used to be a huge Trekkie (before it became a dark and brooding universe trying to find space gods), and Star Wars before George Lucas smeared his dick all over the extended universe. :C I liked how crazy the force was getting; monks seeing the force in multiple colors, the whole dark side/light side thing becoming confused, dinosaurs with guns :3

and then whatever


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 22, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Red Dwarf for the win!



I loved Red Dwarf, Rimmer was my favourite character. Blake's 7 is even more obscure, some people who claim to be sci-fi buffs have never even heard of it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 23, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I loved Red Dwarf, Rimmer was my favourite character. Blake's 7 is even more obscure, some people who claim to be sci-fi buffs have never even heard of it.



I've heard of it, I've just never seen it.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 23, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> I've heard of it, I've just never seen it.



It's basically the British version of Star Trek, but with a pessemistic view of the future.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 23, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> It's basically the British version of Star Trek, but with a pessemistic view of the future.



Meaning it isn't as funny as Red Dwarf...


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 23, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Meaning it isn't as funny as Red Dwarf...



It wasn't comedy, there are a couple of episodes on Youtube if you want to have a look.


----------



## Cloudy (Mar 23, 2010)

I decided I'd check out Red Dwarf after hearing about it here since it's Instant Watch on Netflix.

And now I have yet another distraction to add to my growing list of things I like better than doing chemistry and writing lab reports on chromatography XD


----------



## Jelly (Mar 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think I'm _in love_ with Aronofsky.



Yeah, well, I think I'm _blowing_ Aronofsky by making this post about how much I love resting my chin on his balls.

On Star Trek, it was cool because it was so optimistic, and then some of the writers tried to undermine that, making Kirk into a jingo-gazingo asshole pseudo-Nazi. That Organian episode was a delightful kick in the balls.

And then, TNG was all about brain power over Gorns slowly throwing rocks at people.

then
it was just butts
all butts


----------



## torachi (Mar 23, 2010)

x-files > any star trek


----------

